# Servlet & JSP Organisation



## mavinatic (25. Okt 2010)

Hallo Web-Java-Developer!

Ich habe eine Frage, denn ich habe gehört, die Logik kommt in Servlets und die Darstellung in JSP's, stimmt das so?

Ich habe eine LOGIN-Page, eine REGISTER-PAGE und würde gerne über Hibernate das in eine Datenbank eintragen oder auslesen, Hibernate funktioniert nur mein Problem ist, wie schreibe ich die Abfrage in das SERVLET? Und wie binde ich das Servlet in mein Login bzw. Registrierungsformular ein?

Gruß George


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (26. Okt 2010)

> Ich habe eine Frage, denn ich habe gehört, die Logik kommt in Servlets und die Darstellung in JSP's, stimmt das so?



Ja, das kann man so unterstreichen. Du solltest aber auch Wissen warum das so ist. Du kannst das ganze auch nur mit Servlets oder nur mit JSP's machen. Eine Kombination von beidem ist daher sehr zu empfehlen.

Eine Lösung nur auf Servletbasis ist für das Verständnis sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Raziell (26. Okt 2010)

Hi,

sehr zu empfehlen für den Einstieg ist beispielsweise JSP-Tutorial - Inhalt.

Noch besser wäre allerdings eine gute Lektüre zu dem Thema, falls du dich intensiver mit dem Thema Servlets und JSP auseinadersetzen willst.

Mir persönlich hat "Servlets & JSP von Kopf bis Fuß" von OREILLY sehr gut gefallen.


----------

